# Newbie - MK2 TTR Black Edition Amplified - Now with pics



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been a member on here for quite a few years now. Yet i've never owned a TT.

Now that I have recently purchased a MK2 TTR i thought i'd contribute to the forum now. 

I'm picking it up this weekend. I'll post some pics once I have it in my possession.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

welcome along


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Silky,Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I really can't wait to pick it up. The suspense is killing me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds nice, looking forward to pics


----------



## Canuck1969 (Mar 22, 2015)

You pick it up Silky?


----------



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay.

So here it is, 2.0TFSI Black Edition Amplified:


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

ohhh very nice! enjoy it!!


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

wow that's a lovely looking car mate. hope you enjoy and welcome


----------



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Devv_white (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any advice on cleaning the convertible top?

I washed it last weekend with just car shampoo and a microfibre wash mitt.

Is this the best way to clean it regularly?


----------



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoops!

Sorry guys, I should have looked harder. I found some good adive on the forum :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the amplified black pity they bibndidn't offer it as an option on the TTS


----------

